# Zoo trouble



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

one of my zoo colonys is doing bad, most of the polyps wont open, the other two colonies are fine thou and i cant see any parasites or anything, except for aiptasia growing in the midst, would aiptasia cause polyps of most of the colony that arent even near it to close up? or is there some other reason for this problem.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

yes aptasia can be the problem hence most people do everything possible to remove it.. post pics


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

cam's out of comission atm, i have however placed a nice order for Joe's Juice, should arrive by early next week, and then its time to nuke da suckers


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Nuke is right! i just got the Juice today, exactly as advertised the suckers died within minutes, still some left in the tank but i managed to nuke all on the Zoa colony, i got some on the colony thou that i desperatly blew away with a powerhead(will JJ hurt them?)


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

it shouldnt be to bad if it just touches them externally, and you blew it away with a powerhead.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well the help came to late, a bacterial infection set in, damaged/wiped 90% of the colony beyond recovery. managed to save a few small frags. I HATE AIPTASIA!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

It wasn't the aiptasia that wiped out all your colony...most likely zoa pox. Did you see white specs on the polyps? Get some furan-2 and follow instructions.


----------

